# Avengers: Age of Ultron Trailer!



## yetizone (Jun 25, 2008)

I really enjoyed The Avengers movie and this is one sequel I am looking forward to. Looks promising - Get it here folks…

http://www.empireonline.com/news/story.asp?NID=42553


----------



## Starbuck88 (Nov 12, 2013)

Yes Yes Yes Yes...

Saw the trailer earlier this morning, very much looking forward to it


----------



## pr1vatepiles (Mar 27, 2014)

Looks freaking amazing and glad the hulk-buster suit on screen.


----------



## cossiecol (Jun 29, 2014)

Saw it before I left for work this morning, looks awesome!


----------



## Luke M (Jul 1, 2013)

Looks awesome. Only criticism was the scene of them playing a drunk game of lift Thors hammer was missing.
Apparently this was played at San Diego comic con.


----------



## Starbuck88 (Nov 12, 2013)

Luke M said:


> Looks awesome. Only criticism was the scene of them playing a drunk game of lift Thors hammer was missing.
> Apparently this was played at San Diego comic con.


This will be in the movie though? I don't want to see too much of the film, especially the funny parts as I want to all be new..


----------



## Luke M (Jul 1, 2013)

asonda said:


> This will be in the movie though? I don't want to see too much of the film, especially the funny parts as I want to all be new..


I would imagine it will be. 
I've done my utmost to avoid spoilers also.


----------



## LeadFarmer (Feb 23, 2011)

Looks great. But it did appear to be slightly _Avengers v Transformers_


----------



## dcj (Apr 17, 2009)

Whens it due out? Didn't even know they'd started filming. Nevermind,watched the trailer to the end.


----------



## Luke M (Jul 1, 2013)

dcj said:


> Whens it due out? Didn't even know they'd started filming. Nevermind,watched the trailer to the end.


May first next year.


----------



## Starbuck88 (Nov 12, 2013)

So this happened...

Basically same trailer but with the added 'Thors Hammer' bit at the beginning


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

The fact Ultron needs to commandeer the Hulk Buster to take on the Hulk speaks volumes.

Its just going to be a Tony Stark suit expo... so much for down sizing in the last movie...lol.

Doesnt Ultron appear in his original form before upgrading?


----------

